# Random Thoughts (2 Viewers)



## Parabola (Apr 16, 2022)

I always enjoy random thought threads on forums, so I figured I'd post one here and see if it "catches on."

So, post your stuff here. 

Here's mine: I wished I lived in a quiet neighborhood.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 17, 2022)

I do, but it still gets noisy sometimes.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 17, 2022)

Waiting until I see dad later today. He's a very "low drama" family member, so I enjoy spending time with him tbh.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 17, 2022)

Sometimes a statement you make might be met with contempt, then as the person "understands" their contempt runs in the opposite direction. At least they're getting their exercise in. Most days that's all you can hope for.

This post has at least five easter eggs (and don't bother trying to decipher them, since I'll never confirm--that's the beauty of the amorphous easter egg).


----------



## Taylor (Apr 17, 2022)

Why are libraries closed on Good Friday, Easter Sunday, and Easter Monday?  It's the long weekend when people who work full time actually have time to go.  

What -- you're not supposed to read on those days?


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2022)

Why do ants steal the slug pellets? Seriously ...


----------



## Parabola (Apr 18, 2022)

There's some fried chicken left, might devour that soon. I get hangry pretty frequently.

Also amorphous easter egg could be known as Schrodinger's easter egg (which makes it a Schrodinger+ phenomenon).

Hmm, eggs, chicken...maybe I'm craving protein.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 18, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Parabola (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm obsessed with "Smooth Criminal." The choreography really is something else.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm trying to make the most out of this lull period within a much longer, you know, lull period, but I've been chronically apathetic the last several months. What seemed like a phase now seems like a permanent mental state. There's something to be said for functioning optimally in a specific environment. I don't enjoy being around oppressively negative personalities, and it's consistently draining. Though even if a much needed change occurs externally, the apathetic state will most likely be a persistent thing.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 19, 2022)

Have become a perfectionist when analyzing motivations, and usually my initial cynical assessment turns out to be correct, then in some subconscious way those social dynamics feed into whatever story I'm writing.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 20, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 20, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Parabola (Apr 20, 2022)

Another day spent in rotating door. Free carnival ride.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 20, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Parabola (Apr 20, 2022)

Going door to door is a tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 20, 2022)

Semanticists on the interwebs? Highly likely they selectively apply the frameworks they've developed.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 20, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Parabola (Apr 20, 2022)

I hope novelists who support sacred cows get trapped inside their own novels.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 21, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 22, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Apr 22, 2022)

It seems like those comfortable with conflict have a fairly dependable environment (stability to some degree, even if they don't think it). Part of me wants to shake their snow globe.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 23, 2022)

Despite being a huge fan of the first Child's Play movies, I'm ambivalent to the new tv series. It started off fairly interesting, hit most of the right vibes early on but some of the later episodes put me off a bit. I'll probably tune in for season 2, just to see where the story goes.


----------



## Parabola (Apr 23, 2022)

What happens if I slaughter my own sacred cows? Dinner.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Apr 25, 2022)

It always freaks everyone out when I say I identify with Dexter (from TV series of same name)

Early in the series he is walking into the Police Station carrying donuts and thinking how everyone makes personal interactions seem so natural.  Been there, done that...  Well, maybe not donuts in a Police Station, but you get the idea...  and you will be relieved to know that I have no unnatural desires to kill anyone.  Just plain 'ol natural ones... 

-sterling


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Apr 25, 2022)

It's time to eat my nightly sandwich and unplug.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Earp (Apr 26, 2022)

I don't pretend to understand cryptocurrencies, but they seem disturbingly easy to steal.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 26, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## RosesPoetryOfficial (Apr 28, 2022)

I only ever write with music. Nearly ever thing I've written in the last year is inspired by ideas I've conjured while listening to a song.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 29, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Apr 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 2, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 2, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 3, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (May 3, 2022)

In Wales, during Christmas time, you have to rap battle a horse skeleton to keep it from drinking all your beer.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mari_Lwyd
It's like Christmas wasn't enough bad news, but we have to add undead equestrian asshole drunks who want to take my booze away from me.

-Sin


----------



## KatPC (May 4, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I always enjoy random thought threads on forums, so I figured I'd post one here and see if it "catches on."
> 
> So, post your stuff here.
> 
> Here's mine: I wished I lived in a quiet neighborhood.



To the original post:

I wish things could be a little easier. That I could say what I feel, put down what is in the head so people can understand and we all smile at the troubled past.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 6, 2022)

I could place a box of cupcakes on the counter, and within ten minutes you will have finished them all. I will find you crying behind a dumpster.

That's you in a nutshell.


----------



## Parabola (May 7, 2022)

I woke up at like 3:00am and couldn't get back to sleep but had some nice introvert time. It was also nice and quiet.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 7, 2022)

So sometimes I get a "cynical motivation" alert from someone, and it doesn't prove true at the moment. Then something happens at some point later, which seems to fit the broader context and supposedly affirm that motivation? I end up walking away still unsure.


----------



## Parabola (May 7, 2022)

So apparently, pre-mother's day is now a holiday.


----------



## Oliver Eurie (May 7, 2022)

My most horrific monster was inspired by Monsters Inc.


----------



## Parabola (May 7, 2022)

I can't get any audiobook recommendations of the extremely high caliber I'm looking for. Some get close, but still...no cigar.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 11, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 11, 2022)

Maybe I'll start a blog at some point.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 12, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 12, 2022)

... ...


----------



## Parabola (May 15, 2022)

I avoid wading into certain kinds of discussions, usually because they end up being too time-consuming. Well, try to avoid anyway. My impulse control level is questionable at best.

Thanks bad parenting/genetics.


----------



## Parabola (May 15, 2022)

Making an implied appeal to elitism isn't a valid argument, yet for some reason many use it as an easy debate tactic.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 18, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 18, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 18, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 19, 2022)

Well, the important thing is those bad faith actors have been brought to heel. Their rebellion is just angry prelude, or in other words just a facade.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 21, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 24, 2022)

When someone keeps saying "this is not a part of my character" it sort of makes you wonder if the opposite is true.


----------



## Parabola (May 25, 2022)

Waiting over a week to get the "last word." Apparently, that's a thing.

Is that wit or just competitiveness?


----------



## Sinister (May 26, 2022)

Being a horror writer in 2022:


Something about it just doesn't feel appropriate or fun anymore.

-Sin


----------



## Hatedflame (May 26, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I'm obsessed with "Smooth Criminal." The choreography really is something else.


Me too! Haha. It’s on my daily playlist.


----------



## Parabola (May 26, 2022)

Hatedflame said:


> Me too! Haha. It’s on my daily playlist.



Completely forgot about this one. Time to rekindle that obsession lol.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 27, 2022)

Sensors tend to lean into groupthink/are more rigid in their thinking. Usually.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 28, 2022)

Around conservatives I'm "progressive" and around progressive I'm conservative, although it takes very little effort on my part. I just enjoy pissing off people who can only engage in black and white thinking.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 28, 2022)

Somehow, Skyrim always manages to stay relevant.


----------



## Parabola (May 28, 2022)

Well, since this is the random thoughts thread. 

I'm fine with the world ending (not that I care one way or the other), but not fond of the idea of radiation sickness.


----------



## Parabola (May 28, 2022)

I wish I would've thought of 'Methuselah Honeysuckle' as my username.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 30, 2022)

I told myself I'd stay away for a year, and I might've stayed away for similar lengths or even longer in the past. The context has changed though. Haha, the rationalizations of an addict, am I right?


----------



## Sinister (May 30, 2022)

I've been living in this house...alone...for so long.  I can hear the house even when it's quiet; I can hear it.  I'm beginning to think Theglasshouse was right when they said missing my medications was a big deal.  Just have to make it one more day.  The migraines have stopped, finally.  That one's on me.  Damned melatonin.  Need to marshal my forces for just one more night.  It feels like riding a storm out; there's an air of excitement and adventure in an otherwise dull existence...but...

Life is like a sparkler firework.  You can just watch it burn away or you can find neat tricks to do with it.  I like learning tricks.  Nightmares, delusions, hallucinations, pain.  You don't have to seek them out, but you don't have to suffer them either.  Pain is guaranteed, suffering is a choice.  I sound like a damn cenobite, but life has pleasures both wonderful and gritty.  You just have to develop a palate for both, is all.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 31, 2022)

Up early, before god plays flaming frisbee with his magic sky dog. Now what do I do with the remaining darkness of the morning? In all honesty, I probably won't do much but surf the web and continue to destroy what hearing I have left by blasting music. Youtube ads are like the special glass the devil grinds into your feet before you get to heaven, only to fall back down to hell eventually of course. God life is meaningless.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (May 31, 2022)

Seen the Dr. Strange movie.  Too big of a fan not to.  Watched Harlequin last night.  It was, as you said, surprisingly good.  Helps that I'm a David Hemmings fan.  Loved Deep Red.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 31, 2022)

It took me a minute to realize that was an istj appealing to authority again. They can pick up on vague patterns but not much else.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (May 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (May 31, 2022)

Can't wait to move further out into the country. I love the quiet.


----------



## Parabola (May 31, 2022)

I don't know. I'm feeling languid and feline like.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for agreeing with me three months after I made the argument. You've been swell, really.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 1, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Matchu (Jun 1, 2022)

My best tractor from the collection


----------



## Sinister (Jun 2, 2022)

I really, really love Pink Lady apples.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Jun 3, 2022)

Just wrote a brief description of a novel within novel I'm writing. When the trilogy is finished, I might tackle that next (already started a second document).


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 4, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2022)

I can't believe it took so long for this to happen!

_"Las Vegas has been all shook up after some of Sin City's famed wedding chapels were hit with cease-and-desist orders over their use of Elvis impersonators to officiate weddings."_

Elvis Impersonators Halted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 4, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 4, 2022)

Sometimes anger that is designed to manipulate has a certain "vibe."


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 4, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Quelhallow (Jun 4, 2022)

I am deeply suspicious of happy people.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 5, 2022)

Reading about collective conscience, the magico-religious quality of sleep etc. It's a form of self-soothing, taking a bird's eye view.  At least that's how I'm choosing to interpret it in the moment.


----------



## S J Ward (Jun 5, 2022)

If you had an infinite number of politicians, they'd get something right at least once... I hope.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 5, 2022)

Another day of dancing around a tombstone--in other words.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 6, 2022)

Don't feel like eating, and I'm usually ravenous 24/7.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 6, 2022)

Seems that movie is scifi psychological horror. Right up my alley! I'll have to check it out. 

And now I want Chinese Food.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 7, 2022)

No one admits to watching Frasier irl. I wonder if it's one of those things where everyone does it but in secret.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2022)

Sumatran Mandheling is a poor replacement.  I need to schedule another trip or pay out the ass for some Yirgacheffe.  I would also love some Tarrazu.  Can't afford Jamaican Blue Mountain or Kona.  I could if I ate Banquet meals and hot dogs for a few weeks.  Might do.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2022)

Hot dogs roasted in butter with chili, onions and cheese or hot dogs with sauerkraut, mustard, tobasco peppers and a sweet pickle spear?  Life is best when you think about it the least possible, trust me.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Matchu (Jun 8, 2022)

I googled ‘Frazier’ off the back of the thread, certainly it’s not one for me: the rising ick reaction to those situation gatherings of the era, like board games, playing card nausea, tho often enjoy old stuff.  I viewed the lavender hill mob the other morning - while pretending to die, and Bilko


----------



## Parabola (Jun 8, 2022)

I just remembered "lost episodes of Frasier."









						Lost Episodes Of Frasier | Weekly Humorist
					


S. 12 Ep. 004: "Night Maris" Niles realizes that he was never truly married and that Maris was a construct of his imagination to cope with the childhood trauma of losing his pet gerbil (also named Maris). Eddie, the dog gets a girlfriend after an art dealer with a dachshund moves into Frasier's...





					weeklyhumorist.com


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 10, 2022)

Might watch a throwback to the "younger parabola" years, then go through my mountain of unfinished google concept documents. There's one I'm thinking of that might be suitable for one of the side-projects I won't work on for a bit, but just want to find it for future reference.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 10, 2022)

I get to unscrew my brain for a few hours. Torpor etc.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 10, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 11, 2022)

It was actually quieter living in town.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 14, 2022)

Figures. I find something with a suitable enough story for escapism, but on the other hand the fighting scenes are excruciatingly boring.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jun 14, 2022)

I will not get nervous that my WIP has no title and I’m halfway through the first draft.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 16, 2022)

No. I'm not allowed access to the sensei. I must become the sensei.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 18, 2022)

I hate windows.  They're like holes in the hull of a ship for the world to leak into your house.  Most of my windows are covered with blinds and curtains.  My plants love the sun so I have one room dedicated to sunlight.  I barely go into that room except to water or feed my orchids.  My room is like the opposite.  It's filled with black lights that eke out a light that I cannot even see.  It's too fast to see and has to be slowed down for me to even notice.

After all, if you want to visit the world, you can always just go outside.  Only in this building am I really hidden from the world.  Why spoil it?

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 19, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 19, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 20, 2022)

I sound just like Appa from Kim's Convenience when I say, "okay, see you"...and that's about it.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 23, 2022)

The "feeler" approach to literature makes me want to bash my fucking head in.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 23, 2022)

_insert every known obscenity here_

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Jun 23, 2022)

Feelers always love it when you drop the f bomb. It sounds "edgy."


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 23, 2022)

One of my most disturbing memories of my recent hospital visit was the hallucinations. A couple of days after surgery I woke up in the middle of the night; on the tv they were saying the Russians had landed on the east coast look on your cell phone for cryptic messages telling me what to do.  I looked and saw what looked like gibberish. In the morning my mind had cleared a little and realized I didn't bring my cel phone.  I'm sure I dreamed it but seemed real at the time.  A few days later, during my second visit (they sent me home too early) I started to see images on the wall that weren't there, and I swore I saw a small black cat or other creature in my room. I was wide awake this time.

I realized, after my mind cleared, that these were reactions to anesthesia or other medications - and I haven't had any since, and these happened in late February. I am susceptible to the effects of certain meds.  As a writer, I should come up with a story here (actually, my whole hospital experience was a nightmare).  I'm thinking on it.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 23, 2022)

I hate the period between 5-7pm every day.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm going to start saying things like: "The earth is in the shape of a rollercoaster, and that's why you should listen to me."

It seems to work for other people.  Just exude confidence man. Confidence and nothing else.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 23, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jun 24, 2022)

With some people, they only end up mocking themselves.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 24, 2022)

Interesting dynamic. The fair-minded acolyte and his master--aka repackaged sycophant?


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jun 24, 2022)

It can be hard to not doom-scroll on a dark day, when it seems like everything is rapidly regressing and going wrong. It can make it easy to want to just do nothing and stare into the void - the urge to turn your brain off and fly into escapism, whatever that might be for you, can be overwhelming, it's voice sweet and seductive. But at a time like that, perhaps the best form of escapism IS to force one's self to create. Engage your mind, and try to imagine a world as you'd like it to be, whether it's a shadow of this world or another one altogether. Do so not to distract from the problems, or to downplay them, but merely to give your mind the rest it needs, and to have something to show for your time once the dark times have passed.

And if, as is so often the case, they have not passed when you are done? Stand. Fight. Persevere.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 24, 2022)

Gyt Kaliba said:


> It can be hard to not doom-scroll on a dark day, when it seems like everything is rapidly regressing and going wrong. It can make it easy to want to just do nothing and stare into the void - the urge to turn your brain off and fly into escapism, whatever that might be for you, can be overwhelming, it's voice sweet and seductive. But at a time like that, perhaps the best form of escapism IS to force one's self to create. Engage your mind, and try to imagine a world as you'd like it to be, whether it's a shadow of this world or another one altogether. Do so not to distract from the problems, or to downplay them, but merely to give your mind the rest it needs, and to have something to show for your time once the dark times have passed.
> 
> And if, as is so often the case, they have not passed when you are done? Stand. Fight. Persevere.



Yeah, I'm addicted to doomscrolling. So much disaster on a daily basis.


----------



## Parabola (Jun 25, 2022)

Every time I get interested in a show, I look it up for non-spoilery reviews and end up ruining some plot point for myself anyway. Every. time.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 25, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jun 27, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sinister (Jun 28, 2022)

Have to keep moving.  No time to think about it.  It's like wartime, just don't question it.  Let others worry.

_bangs head against wall_

How can I piss off people I never even see by trying to cheer them up?  Is it just talent?  Is it me?  Is it them?  Why do I ever try to communicate with other beings at all?  Am I at least causing some third party, like say a deity with a schadenfreude sense of humor, to laugh their ass off?

-Sin


----------



## Parabola (Jun 29, 2022)

I have to decide between being a troll and finishing my MS. It's hard to straddle both worlds.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 3, 2022)

It's like a giant popcorn machine outside my bedroom window. Damn fireworks.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2022)

Just wrote a 300 word paragraph "impression." Good to have a change of pace.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jul 5, 2022)

I never realized it up until recently, but I tend to be a cold person who focuses on ideas and discussion.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 6, 2022)

Fine. Leave like they all do.

Your abandonment after knowing me for a grand total of three seconds only increases my bitterness...

...What I meant to say was, "later, then."


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 6, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jul 6, 2022)

What happens when a rat bastard goes to the dark side of the moon?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 8, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 8, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Yeah, I'm addicted to doomscrolling. So much disaster on a daily basis.


I run a Celebrity Dead Pool game. I’m constantly checking current deaths of Wiki.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 8, 2022)

Parabola said:


> Going door to door is a tough job, but someone has to do it.


Back in mid 90’s, between jobs, I did it for a non profit clean water groups. It sucked.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 8, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> It's getting to the point now where I can either revise some older passages that were 'passed' over the first few 'passes'; something entirely new or maybe even familiar with little or no redundancy.


I literally sang the first five words in my head to Suite: Judy Blue Eyes 

A.C.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm a mind between two worlds at the moment.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Gyt Kaliba (Jul 17, 2022)

It's funny, you'd think with nothing but free time, I'd find it easier to focus on writing. But instead, the worry and dread of trying to find work that I'll be able to do and make enough money to live on is really knee-capping my ability to focus on...anything, really. Even entertaining, time-wasting things.

At my last consistent job, the work itself was what was too stressful. I'd want to relax more than anything else.

Now with no job, it's the fact that I'm jobless and need to make money that's stressful and distracting.

Sometimes there's just no winning, seems like.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 17, 2022)

I find it annoying and funny that Facebook has given me a 7 day ban or a meme I posted four years ago that wasn't the least bit offensive.


That is all....

A.C.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 18, 2022)

It's sort of horrifying, watching someone with waning influence trying to hold onto authority (someone in my own life). It's "merely interesting" only from a distance. This person _really doesn't like losing control._


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 18, 2022)

“Does anyone know where the love of God goes when the waves turn the minutes to hours?” as it is sung by Gordon Lightfoot in ‘The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald’ maybe the most powerful line sung in a song ever.


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 18, 2022)

Love that song but my favorite line from a song has got to be “She’s filing her nails while they’re dragging the lake.”


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 19, 2022)

C.K.Johnson said:


> Love that song but my favorite line from a song has got to be “She’s filing her nails while they’re dragging the lake.”



That whole song is something else!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 19, 2022)

C.K.Johnson said:


> Love that song but my favorite line from a song has got to be “She’s filing her nails while they’re dragging the lake.”



The ending lines of “The Other Side Of Summer” are some of Costello’s best, imho.


The mightiest rose
The absence of perfume
The casual killers
The military curfew
The cardboard city
An unwanted birthday
The other side of summer
The dancing was desperate, the music was worse
They bury your dreams and dig up the worthless
Goodnight
God bless
And kiss "Goodbye" to the earth….

But my favorite lines in that song has to be:

Was it a millionaire who said "Imagine no possessions"?


----------



## Sinister (Jul 19, 2022)

Tolkien said "Cellar Door" was the most beautiful phrase ever uttered.  Personally, I prefer "Pineapple Mango Mai Tai Gummies."  That said, "Taco" sounds pretty good too, now that I think about it.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 20, 2022)

Ponder: Has anybody ever written a book about someone writing a book?


----------



## VRanger (Jul 20, 2022)

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Ponder: Has anybody ever written a book about someone writing a book?


@PiP and I write books about people writing songs and poems. Not the same thing but in the neighborhood. The first two books have one or the other character going through the creative process. The process in the books isn't exactly the same as when I actually write lyrics, but it's close enough.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 20, 2022)

Somebody suggested I try to incorporate it into my overall story line of the later books since Jet decides to write a book to help him grieve his friend’s death…


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 20, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 20, 2022)

Stephen King has several books about writing books, including a nonfiction. As mentioned above, The Shining, Misery, and one of my favorite King books (and I've read them all at least twice) Bag of Bones.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 20, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## C.K.Johnson (Jul 20, 2022)

It's on my bucket list to visit Maine. Back in the early days of the internet, I was active in a group called Stephen King Emailers (SKEMERs) and they had an annual "pilgramage" to Bangor to visit all the places mentioned in his books. Being from California, it was not a trip I could afford at the time but someday I'll go.
I love looking for his cameos. My favorite cameo is from a movie that's not his story, Knightriders with Ed Harris.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 21, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 24, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## VRanger (Jul 31, 2022)

Yesterday I acquired a 12 books series ... an older series (Flashman by George Macdonald Fraser). Then I had to find the order of the books and place the series number before the title in the file name so that upon loading on my Kindle, I can easily access them in series order.

It strikes me that authors should be required to title their novels in alphabetical order so poor readers like me need not rename 12 files. Sue Grafton was a pioneer.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 31, 2022)

VRanger said:


> Yesterday I acquired a 12 books series ... an older series (Flashman by George Macdonald Fraser). Then I had to find the order of the books and place the series number before the title in the file name so that upon loading on my Kindle, I can easily access them in series order.
> 
> It strikes me that authors should be required to title their novels in alphabetical order so poor readers like me need not rename 12 files. Sue Grafton was a pioneer.



Already thought of that with mine! I've got "skeleton drafts"/"plot maps"/whatever the proper term is because I'm new and have no clue what I'm doing/etc. of the first nine books in my series. I set the titles of mine up in that manner. Here's the first five:

THE LIFE OF SOMEBODY, BOOK I: GOD BLESS SMALL TOWN, USA
THE LIFE OF SOMEBODY, BOOK II: FREE PIZZA EVERY MONDAY IN PARADISE 
THE LIFE OF SOMEBODY, BOOK III: BURGERS, SEX, AND BROADCASTING 
THE LIFE OF SOMEBODY, BOOK IV:  SOME CAFFEINE AND A HURRICANE
THE LIFE OF SOMEBODY, BOOK V: IT NEVER GOES AS PLANNED

(I was also thinking of starting each one out with a half page preface of a summary of the previous book, too.)


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Jul 31, 2022)

Just now...

Wifey: Are you going to fill the ant moat (on the humming bird feeder)?

Me: I'll get it in a moment.  < scrolls through WF >

Wifey walks by giving me the stink eye as she goes out and refills the ant moat on the humming bird feeder.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 31, 2022)

VRanger said:


> Yesterday I acquired a 12 books series ... an older series (Flashman by George Macdonald Fraser). Then I had to find the order of the books and place the series number before the title in the file name so that upon loading on my Kindle, I can easily access them in series order.
> 
> It strikes me that authors should be required to title their novels in alphabetical order so poor readers like me need not rename 12 files. Sue Grafton was a pioneer.



"Flashy enlists in the Eleventh Light Dragoons and is promptly sent to India and Afghanistan, where despite his consistently cowardly behavior he always manages to come out on top. Flashman is an incorrigible anti-hero for the ages."

Haha I might have to check this one out.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 31, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm back to my hatred for elitists and such. How many times do I have to watch them circle the drain with an all-too-recognizable sense of territory?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2022)

Unspoken correlations of things bring out the "psychologist" in me, like when certain behaviors correlate with concentrations of a specific kind of interaction.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Aug 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Aug 7, 2022)

When people do the same thing they assure you they're not doing, it raises an eyebrow.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 9, 2022)

If you want to insult an artist, just call them a Toreador.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm struggling with this concept of forgiving student loans.    You signed a contract and agreed to pay it back.  Perhaps you need a moratorium if you can't get a job for a period of time, but you still owe the money.  What about all the people who did pay back their loans or people who didn't go to school, or even the people who worked while going to school to pay for it.    What am I missing here?


----------



## Parabola (Sep 7, 2022)

Really hoping to have some motivation for working on book 2 tomorrow. I was quite prolific earlier in the summer, now I'm lucky if I can squeeze out 500 in a day. Something giveth, something else taketh away.


----------



## mistamastamusta (Oct 4, 2022)

_Raining profusely outside_ 

Band Director: _rambling about something_ "Any questions?"

Random Band Member: "What if it starts snowing"

Band Director: _Ignores and continues rambling_

*Okay, but what if it does start snowing?*


----------



## NajaNoir (Oct 4, 2022)

There's a direct correlation between IQ loss and silly yahoo articles. I'm going to keep clicking anyway.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 5, 2022)

Sure, you can twist your colon to add some excitement, but does it really add to the excitement? Like with many things in life, it's all about context.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 28, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Oct 30, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Jabba the Stag (Oct 30, 2022)

Studying history and reading books like ‘The Structure of Scientific Revolutions’ convinced me that people believe something to be true not based on verifiable facts but on what makes them feel good and what allows them to fit in their community.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 30, 2022)

If you let the cat out of the bag, it will bolt across the road.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 2, 2022)

My new 20-30k project is mostly from a female POV. I'll be refining that over time, might seek a reader for it at some point. One thing that's bugging me is the title. Needs a change but usually alternates only come to me when I have my mind on something else.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Nov 7, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Parabola (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't particularly enjoy waking about at 4:30 am.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 9, 2022)

That Blockbuster thing on Netflix sucked and as a workplace sitcom it had a ton of potential. Other people mentioned it could've been set a decade or so earlier. That might've helped. Here's the thing: the execution wasn't great but the idea itself lacked refinement. "Ideas are cheap" seems to be the prevailing sentiment, except there's an execution embedded within that where if it's subtly done, you won't notice and will get immersed.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 9, 2022)

Honestly I'm not cut out for dealing with emotional people, or maybe I should say manipulative types. They're usually not that subtle but it's tiring sidestepping some of that stuff.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 9, 2022)

Overheard in the break room just now:

“I have a date this weekend. And not only is the guy not from here, he’s also not married.”


----------



## Parabola (Nov 10, 2022)

Is there a SirLaughsAlot medal?


----------



## Parabola (Nov 10, 2022)

I always enjoy when someone has an elaborate take on how they've interacted with you, like it's expanded into some weirdly complex mythology in their heads.  

"Yeah, me and that dude, we had a falling out a while back...[goes on to explain]"

I don't remember meeting you but ok.


----------



## Parabola (Nov 15, 2022)

Did three full length projects from March-October (two over 80k, one over 90k) and several smaller projects. I completed one of the novel first drafts in less than two weeks. So a bit burnt out overall. I slide in and out of the groove. The need for productivity comes and goes.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 17, 2022)

*CAUTION: SHOP HUMOR*

Male Coworker: I guess we're under a winter storm warning.
Me: No shit?
Female Coworker: No shit. I guess we're supposed to get 2 - 3 inches tonight through Saturday.
MCW: Supposed to be more west of here. I'm guessing lake effect snow.
Me: No way. Dude, it's still way too warm for accumulation or lake effect snows.
FCW: I read the same thing. Kalamazoo, Benton Harbor, Grand Rapids. All getting considerable more snow than us.
MCW: Watch, we won't even get 2 - 3 inches. Less than that. It'll be disappointing.
FCW: I've always been disappointed with 2 - 3 inches. Wait! What are we talking about?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Nov 17, 2022)

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Delete



Aw man, what happened?!?


----------



## avatar (Nov 17, 2022)

Parabola said:


> I always enjoy random thought threads on forums, so I figured I'd post one here and see if it "catches on."
> 
> So, post your stuff here.
> 
> Here's mine: I wished I lived in a quiet neighborhood.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron (Dec 13, 2022)

Coworker buddy who I’ve constantly (and relentlessly) messed with had a bad car accident in October. Shattered his pelvis and messed up his wife, too. 
His line’s hosting a back sale to raise money for him. I think I’m gonna make buckeyes for it. I’ve never made them before, but Wifey has, and she’s good at at.
I owe it to him. And I miss chatting with him. My circle at work grows smaller…


----------



## Parabola (Yesterday at 11:35 PM)

Wrote a couple of pinheads off. That's life, I guess.


----------

